# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  When to stop?

## itsmrgreen

i had a question, I am probably going to compete in a NPC comp. next march and im probably going to do deca and test-e around september through december and then take winny and test prop. starting a few weeks before the comp. should i take winny and test prop throughout the competition or would it be best to stop about a week or two before?

----------


## MIKE_XXL

I would start taking winny orally for last week and stop test p 2 weeks out.
Rule of thumb:
oils 2 weeks out
waterbased 1 week out
oral can go through the comp
peptides 1-2 weeks out
slin 2 weeks out
that's all i can think of...

----------


## itsmrgreen

> I would start taking winny orally for last week and stop test p 2 weeks out.
> Rule of thumb:
> oils 2 weeks out
> waterbased 1 week out
> oral can go through the comp
> peptides 1-2 weeks out
> slin 2 weeks out
> that's all i can think of...


Ok so it would be fine to do just winny throughout the comp? and what would be a good dosage for cutting?

----------


## mrniceguy215

i think it would be a good idea to take notes on when your stoping and all that jazz so you can make adjustments for your next comp. every ones body is diffrent you might look better stoping oils 1 1/2 week b4. just my .2

----------


## itsmrgreen

Ok thank you i will definitely do that but would it be best to run winny by itself throughout the comp?

----------


## MIKE_XXL

I wouldn't run just winny throught comp, i would do 50mg/day and test prop as a base at 100mg EOD, stop test 2 weeks out...XXL

----------


## itsmrgreen

yeah thats what I was gonna do prop and winny for the comp then stop the test a few weeks out but continue the winny

----------


## hankdiesel

I ran prop/tren up to 2 days out and oral winny/anavar up to and including the day of the show. Dry as hell and my conditioning was spot on. My pic is in my profile. The back double bi shot. This is the protocol that worked for me.

----------


## itsmrgreen

you looked shredded for you comp how many mgs did you run for prop? cause thats only thing im not sure on what to run at XXL said 100mgs EOD and im gonna do winny at 50mgs

----------


## itsmrgreen

Im going to start cutting 12 weeks before competition should I run winny and prop those 12 weeks or start winny and prop like 10 weeks from the competition?

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Run 12 weeks or the duration of your show prep...and stop prop 2 weeks out...i am not big on doses especially during show prep, all you need is assistance wiht maintaing the lean tissue, also make sure you get back on pro right after your show for 3 weeks, this is the price tie to grow as yor body will be in "sponge" mode and ready to over compensate, grow like a weed...good luck...XXL

----------


## bufftiger

Hey Mike so what would you recommend for the dosage of winny and prop?

----------


## MIKE_XXL

winny 50mg per day, prop 500-750mg per week

----------


## hankdiesel

> you looked shredded for you comp how many mgs did you run for prop? cause thats only thing im not sure on what to run at XXL said 100mgs EOD and im gonna do winny at 50mgs


Thanks. I cut it from 200eod to 100eod the final 2 weeks. I only ran the winny the last 6 weeks, I don't see the point it running it longer,

----------


## itsmrgreen

Thanks you guys this helped me out alot

----------


## bufftiger

Sorry guys I been on a vacation so i missed this but if I wanted to ask Mike if I'm dieting 16-20 weeks. Will I take test and winny for 14-18 weeks? isnt that too long or what?

----------


## itsmrgreen

I changed it up for myself I might take masteron and prop for the 12 weeks I am dieting and then for the last 5 or 6 weeks I am going to take winny with the masteron and prop.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

16-20 weeks is a long diet, the cycle as the doses are is ok fir the duration you mentioned...i try to keep my diet to 12-14 weeks as it gets tough if it goes much longer, but it all depends on the starting point and how lean or not lean you are to start with...good luck...XXL

----------


## itsmrgreen

> 16-20 weeks is a long diet, the cycle as the doses are is ok fir the duration you mentioned...i try to keep my diet to 12-14 weeks as it gets tough if it goes much longer, but it all depends on the starting point and how lean or not lean you are to start with...good luck...XXL


12 is what I am going to start at but what was the highest body fat % you ever had to cut down from for a competition and was that in 12 weeks? Just wondering in case I put on a few percent of body fat during my bulking cycle before I start to cut down.

----------


## Lfs2shrt2bsml

i got down from 143mm over 9 sites to 45mm over 9 site skin folds in 14 weeks naturally though

----------


## itsmrgreen

> i got down from 143mm over 9 sites to 45mm over 9 site skin folds in 14 weeks naturally though


Yeah I sorta get what you mean haha

----------


## MIKE_XXL

i usually start dieting anywhere between 10-14%, i can loose 1% every week no problem, and most shows i have done i was in the 5% zone...which might not seem like lean, but let me remind you almost no one on this board gets much below that and i seriously doubt anywhere her has ever hit 3%, sometimes people think they are 4% because they have abs, you can see abs very well at 8% just a referance...good luck...XXL

----------


## itsmrgreen

> i usually start dieting anywhere between 10-14%, i can loose 1% every week no problem, and most shows i have done i was in the 5% zone...which might not seem like lean, but let me remind you almost no one on this board gets much below that and i seriously doubt anywhere her has ever hit 3%, sometimes people think they are 4% because they have abs, you can see abs very well at 8% just a referance...good luck...XXL


Thanks MIKE you have been really helpful if I have any questions ill be sure to let you know.

----------

